# Finger Print Passwords



## ethernet (Jan 21, 2005)

Has anybody used one of the finger print password devices, where it uses your finger print as a password. Are they any good?


----------



## SlothX311 (Jan 21, 2005)

heard of them? 
yes

know if thier any good?
couldnt tell you, although it sounds like a pretty usefull technology


----------



## ethernet (Jan 21, 2005)

yeah, they're pretty expensive still too, so i don't want to watse my money to try one, i think they're like 100 bucks


----------



## SFR (Jan 21, 2005)

Microsoft has come up with one that is attached to their Keyboard

I think thats pretty cool!... 

Also Microsoft has one all by itself. Logitech and other companies probably have their own.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 24, 2005)

*Sounds Really Good To Me*

I would wanna try it myself though. I hope it is not overly sensitive like my voice recognition on my mobile. Small variations render it useless. Anyway I think that this could be the future in password technologies and could become readily available with keyboards as has been seen above. However as anything new, it either succeeds or fails hard!

JAN


----------



## john1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

We used to use them at work and they were great, untill a little dust got in the way, then access would be dinied. Good idea if you can get a good quality product.


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 24, 2005)

i used a siemens fingerprint mouse fairly ok you can set differnet users depending on your finger.They can be tricked though see this!

http://www.techcentral.ie/techcentr...r_data_safe_from_prying_eyes.xml?pagenumber=2


----------



## tomprice43 (Jan 29, 2005)

i have a microsoft wireless optical keyboard and mouse(built in fingerprint reader) and the fp reader works awsome. only recognised one of my finders and no one elses. i dont think there is anyways to bypass this either.


----------



## robina_80 (Jan 30, 2005)

finger print reader COOL!!!!!! next it will be a retinal scanner


----------



## SFR (Jan 30, 2005)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> finger print reader COOL!!!!!! next it will be a retinal scanner


 
lol.

Dont forget the DNA scanners!  Pull out a strand of hair or some earwax or snot and set it on the DNA scanner....


----------



## kobaj (Jan 30, 2005)

I have heard of this before, Just dont burn your finger tip and 'melt' away your fingerprint.


----------



## SlothX311 (Jan 31, 2005)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> finger print reader COOL!!!!!! next it will be a retinal scanner




there are retinal scanning technologies available you know


----------



## SFR (Jan 31, 2005)

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> there are retinal scanning technologies available you know


 
So your saying retinal scanners are widely available on Ebay and Amazon ?  

Come on SlothX311 we all know there are retinal scanners... but they are not a standard part of a home PC setup like fingerprint scanners are starting to become...


----------



## Eiremax (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/iris-recognition/bmet100/index.htm

this retina scanners out a good while designed for PC by panasonic


----------



## SFR (Jan 31, 2005)

Eiremax said:
			
		

> http://www.panasonic.co.uk/iris-recognition/bmet100/index.htm
> 
> this retina scanners out a good while designed for PC by panasonic


 

wow... for $239 thats not too bad.


----------



## robina_80 (Jan 31, 2005)

retinal scanner is it big or what and do you have to put your eye up close to it


----------



## SFR (Jan 31, 2005)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> retinal scanner is it big or what and do you have to put your eye up close to it


 

umm click on the link....  there is a picture on that uk site


----------



## robina_80 (Jan 31, 2005)

james bond or what finger print scanners retinal then there will coming out a dna tester


----------



## Bobo (Feb 1, 2005)

SFR said:
			
		

> Dont forget the DNA scanners! Pull out a strand of hair or some earwax or snot and set it on the DNA scanner....



That would be cool....

Of course, being 13, I have a perverted mind


----------



## pipit (Feb 1, 2005)

just remember. back at Campus. 
I with my friend  planed to make a finger print password for my final project.We have done many research from the design, the system, the signal processing concept, etc etc.
Then At last I've just known that the sensor is unavailable in Indonesia. and the price is so high. So, I decide to cange topic. 

But, It would be cool if I can make it...


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2005)

Fingerprint readers arnt that expensive, you can get a Microsoft Fingerprint Reader for about $40-$50, or you can get it built into a keyboard made by microsoft for $90-$100. (I would go with the seperate fingerprint reader).


----------



## Bobo (Feb 3, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Fingerprint readers arnt that expensive, you can get a Microsoft Fingerprint Reader for about $40-$50, or you can get it built into a keyboard made by microsoft for $90-$100. (I would go with the seperate fingerprint reader).



Microsoft Fingerprint reader, $42.99USD

Microsoft Optical Desktop with fingerprint reader, $69.99USD


----------



## 4W4K3 (Feb 3, 2005)

Watch the movie "national treasure"...the main character uses a very long and drawn out method of copying someone's finger prints and using them to open a door.

While this method is pure Holllywood, a simpler and slightly easier way can be used to pick up someone's finger prints and simply copy them. So for a very cheap finger print scanner, it can be fooled in a matter of minutes with a dusting kit and some other supplies. 

I wouldn't buy one personally just for security unless it was a very good quality. But just for fun sure i'd like one.


----------

